# How to get police clearance certificate in Shanghai China



## spani9

Hello 
I want to get police clearance certificate in Shanghai China. If anyone has recently tried the same. Please share the information of process and timeline.


----------



## PattyO

You can contact a third party service for obtaining the PCC from Shanghai or any Cities in China. 

Please be noted, I don't vouch and am not legally bound for the third party listed above under any circumstances, rather this is a way that I am trying to help people by providing information that might be useful towards their situation. It is your own responsibility to do your own diligence to confirm such a third party service is legal under Chinese Criminal Law.


----------



## spani9

*How to get non criminal record certificate from Shanghai China*

Please has anyone taken a non criminal record certificate from Shanghai China


----------



## brightsmile

It's very simple, you just go to the police station where you're registered and ask for a criminal history report. It's free and takes about 2 or 3 days.


----------



## spani9

I tried but they said they can not give it for foreigners. And it is only for Chinese citizens


----------



## brightsmile

Then you may need to find a third party to handle this for you. You can find a list on google.


----------



## blogterman

Does anyone know of a reliable third party? I have been talking to a couple, but they ask you to send $2000 rob - $3000 rob downpayment. It all seems like a somewhat unofficial process. Has anyone worked with beijingesc or knows of a reliable service?


----------



## blogterman

Sorry, that should say rmb, not rob


----------



## GrahamWeifang

blogterman said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable third party? I have been talking to a couple, but they ask you to send $2000 rob - $3000 rob downpayment. It all seems like a somewhat unofficial process. Has anyone worked with beijingesc or knows of a reliable service?


Definitely a scam there.


----------



## canadabound2013

Good question. I'd like to know that answer to that as well.


----------



## spani9

Hello
Did anyone try to obtain pcc from china.?


----------



## isabellamor

I feel like it is impossible for a tourist to get/request for a police clearance.


----------

